# LG TV 47LN5750-UH Repair?



## jensenkd (Feb 6, 2013)

My guess is it's not worth the repair. You could find out its one of the boards as well which may cost more than a new tv.


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks, although I was able to fix it for less than $3, after putting my time and it's running like a champ now.


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

helpme81 said:


> Thanks, although I was able to fix it for less than $3, after putting my time and it's running like a champ now.


That's good news! Post up your $3 solution so others can learn. That's how the diy community grows [emoji106]

Sent from my mobile look-at device


----------



## helpme81 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sure, I bought some replacement LED's from ebay(came from china) and just watched a lot of youtube videos.

Tested LED strips, replaced all bad ones with new ones using a soldering iron. Of course, I kind butchered in soldering but it all works and was able to put everything back together.


----------

